
GitHub for Windows Released - evo_9
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/05/21/github-releases-its-windows-app-at-last/
======
why-el
I think we should share the original post whenever possible (Already done
here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4003597>). TNW has nothing
whatsoever to add to the original discussion, and it has been proven true so
many times lately.

